# Plans for the weekend?



## Chimpie (Mar 4, 2016)

What are your plans for the weekend? Working? Going on a trip? Firing up the grill? Can I come?


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 4, 2016)

The wifey and I are going to our town's First Friday event tonight, and then nothing but relaxing and catching up on some errands the rest of the weekend.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 4, 2016)

Perhaps meeting a friend up in DC on Sunday. Going to an escape room with some friends in Ocean City tomorrow, and oddly enough, a Bingo fundraiser tonight (presumably with 99% old people).


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 4, 2016)

ER clinical on Saturday, hopefully a little time to take the bow out on Sunday.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 4, 2016)

work...  and might try to convince my wife to let me start learning the bagpipes again.


----------



## Flying (Mar 4, 2016)

Helping build a race car and taking apart a motorcycle.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 4, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Perhaps meeting a friend up in DC on Sunday. Going to an escape room with some friends in Ocean City tomorrow, and oddly enough, a Bingo fundraiser tonight (presumably with 99% old people).


I love Bingo. Casual gambling and drinking with the elderly? Mmmh.

I traded Sunday off, picking up a high school friend when I get off tomorrow and headed to Vail!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2016)

Mountain biking on Saturday then a back to back shift on Sunday.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2016)

Huge off-roading event going on about an hour and a half away from me (Tierra Del Sol desert safari) but I'm working today and tomorrow


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Huge off-roading event going on about an hour and a half away from me (Tierra Del Sol desert safari) but I'm working today and tomorrow



Please like your compensator 9,000 would be able to keep up at Tierra Del Sol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Please like your compensator 9,000 would be able to keep up at Tierra Del Sol.


I wouldn't take it off roading... I'd be there just for the ladies


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I wouldn't take it off roading



So you are admitting its a pavement princess...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So you are admitting its a pavement princess...


That's a negative


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 5, 2016)

Gonna go watch the st patricks day parade then throw some lead out of my new Maverick 88.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 5, 2016)

Gun safety class today, tomorrow hanging out with my brother and nephews who are visiting from Japan.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 5, 2016)

So far just chillax at home lol. I need to unpack my bags from my trip to Ft Polk and do laundry and then repack for next weekends 4 day drill thats all overnight in the field ha. Oh and I need to study my pre-jump and nomenclature for my upcoming Jumpmaster School in a couple weeks, and brush up on my interview stuff for the two I have coming up in the meantime. And I suppose I should try to pick up a shift or two for work as well


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's a negative



Good man.


----------



## Fry14MN (Mar 5, 2016)

Taking my horse out for a nice long trail ride! It's supposed to be in the 50s tomorrow!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 6, 2016)

Fry14MN said:


> It's supposed to be in the 50s tomorrow!


It's in the upper 70's down here. Winter is definitely over. This week we're supposed to be in the mid to upper 80's.


----------



## Fry14MN (Mar 6, 2016)

Chimpie - 70s and 80s sound amazing! I want to take my horse to the lake but we need to wait for that kind of weather. 

P.S. I don't know how to quote what people say like that. New people problems...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 6, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> It's in the upper 70's down here. Winter is definitely over. This week we're supposed to be in the mid to upper 80's.



We've been in the 80's over here since February.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 7, 2016)

Go do some exploring in the West Desert I hope


----------



## terrible one (Mar 8, 2016)

Back from a snowboard trip to the Rockies. I drank too much at high altitudes. Still way fun.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 8, 2016)

Headed up to my home state Wyoming to visit my cousin and grandma on Thursday. Just finished my second semester of ultrasonography. Starting my third semester on Tuesday.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 8, 2016)

Fry14MN said:


> Chimpie - 70s and 80s sound amazing! I want to take my horse to the lake but we need to wait for that kind of weather.
> 
> P.S. I don't know how to quote what people say like that. New people problems...


Hey it's cool. I've been on here for like 2 weeks and I just figured it out. Just hit "reply" in the bottom right hand corner of the post you want to reply to and it quote's it for you.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 8, 2016)

My "weekend" was filled with work. The trip home involved dodging some tackle-box sized rocks (boulderettes?) that managed to find their way down into my lane of travel... Somehow, at 55 MPH, I managed to evaluate the problem, pick a new course, drive it, and get past the problem, and keep going on my merry way all within 3 seconds start to finish. These goodly sized rocks would have caused quite a bit of damage to my car. I would NOT have liked to hit one, and there were more than a dozen of them on the road. What's even more amazing is that I did all that without having my car's electronic stability system engage.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Mar 8, 2016)

Went to a Salsa social (The dance, not the delicious topping for chips).


----------



## Fry14MN (Mar 8, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Hey it's cool. I've been on here for like 2 weeks and I just figured it out. Just hit "reply" in the bottom right hand corner of the post you want to reply to and it quote's it for you.


Look at that, thanks!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 8, 2016)

No problem!


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 14, 2016)

Went exploring with my wife, and tried a new restaurant 50 miles away


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

Hike on Saturday (early, cause it's supposed to get up to 90 here) and work on Sunday.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> We've been in the 80's over here since February.




Same here.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

My weekend will consist of holding walls & holding more walls.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2016)

Saturday will be my first day at home in a month...


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Saturday will be my first day at home in a month...


Congrats! Enjoy your time you deserve it!


----------



## titmouse (Apr 2, 2016)

Working Saturday and on Sunday gonna put in a big bike ride


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 2, 2016)

On duty today. tomorrow I think we are going to take Cynthia driving so she can practice before a driving test. Then maybe some photog wanderings down the beach with her.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 2, 2016)

Just saw the Revenant, drink some beer, and practice for my JMPI test here at Army Jumpmaster School


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2016)

Taxes, Jack Daniels, grilling steaks. 

What a weekend.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm working... I live the wildlife and don't conform to the rules of society. My weekend is the weekday. #IdowhatIwant.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm working... I live the wildlife and don't conform to the rules of society. My weekend is the weekday. #IdowhatIwant.


You need help


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 2, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You need help



Of course I do. Look where I live and work.


----------



## Sleepnheat (Apr 2, 2016)

The weather tomorrow will be keeping me indoors, will be studying. Monday: ride along & study. Back to work on Tuesday.....


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

I will be working Monster Jam this Saturday!!!!


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 6, 2016)

This weekend Scout Service Project;  next weekend UTV trip


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 12, 2016)

Scout Service project got bumped 2 weeks, and UTV trip this weekend got bumped a month.  So now I am back to being bored this weekend with nothing to do.

Maybe go shooting,  maybe go exploring


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 20, 2016)

Load the truck and horse trailer for a trip to Texas next week.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 20, 2016)

We're going to look at a a travel trailer this weekend.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2016)

Drill weekend. Starting off with an APFT (Army Physical Fitness Test) bright and early Saturday morning at 0500.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 20, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> We're going to look at a a travel trailer this weekend.


 
Pickup = travel trailer.  Travel trailer = bigger truck.  Bigger truck = bigger travel trailer.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Drill weekend. Starting off with an APFT (Army Physical Fitness Test) bright and early Saturday morning at 0500.


Such an unnatural hour.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2016)

It's now my weekend. We are going for a drive up to Katy and maybe stalking a helicopter for pictures lol. Plus just getting off the island for a few hours.


----------

